# Unit 98 Wyoming antelope



## Kapaapala (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello guys,thinking of putting in for Doe /fawn tag this year to learn area being this will be my first DIY out west comming from Hawaii.unit 98 looks good on paper if anybody has tips or advise on this unit will be much appreciated thank you.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've hunted 98, packout has hunted 98,,,,,,,and probably Goob knows it best....

What I can tell ya is , the winter kill in 98 was almost extreme. 
You should be able to find a doe there though..If you draw, I'd be glad to point
you in the right direction............................

Now the BIG QUEASTON,,,You ever hang out in Lahaina much?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Bad: Wyoming Antelope area 98 had a dramatic winter kill last year, so numbers are down, especially on public ground.

The Good: The Game & Fish biologist wants a small antelope herd in 98, real small. So the reductions in doe/fawn tag numbers may be minimal.

There was like 300 non-res doe/fawn tags last year and about 320 non-residents put it down as their first choice. The doe/fawn tag number allocations will be set later in the Spring.

I can think of better areas with equal chances of drawing a doe/fawn tag, but you should be able to do OK in 98.

And remember:
> Wyoming did Option 2 before it was cool.
> We have micro-managed our antelope herd for over 70 years
> Privated property does not have to be posted. It is up to the hunter to know where he is at.






he, he, he, he


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree with the others. At one time it was great, but now it is tough. Just being honest. I saw 10-15% of the antelope there last year compared to years prior. Can you shoot a doe? Most likely, but it will be tough. Many valleys were devoid of antelope. We saw some on the refuge and a few on private lands. Go for it if you really want to, but be aware that it will be much tougher than you'll expect. It was so bad that I didn't even try to fill my tag last year.

If I were you, coming from Hawaii, I'd PM and ask WyGoob for a little insight on other areas....


----------



## Kapaapala (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks guys for the advise i'll be researching other units.the reason why i was interested in 98,I was looking for a unit in the southern or south/west part of the state closer to salt lake city or denver that has trophy potential for in the future.also those two cities is the cheapest to fly to from hawaii.eastman MRS gave 98 a desent rating and it seemed fairly easy to draw a doe/fawn tag acordding to wyfg. if you don't mind me asking which units would you folks recommend that is not to far out from salt lake or denver.please keep in mind this would be my first diy western hunt,I have alot of experience hunting here on the islands for wild goats,sheep,pig,& axis deer but never in mainland.oh and I live on the big island ,lahaina is in maui we often fly to maui and go to lahaina. p.s how's the rattle snakes I never seen a snake in my life!! thanks again guys!!!!!


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

98 is an OK antelope unit. If you're really wanting to hunt that area 93 is a better unit IMO. Odds are you'd be fine in 98, but 93 has a lot more antelope country. Like the other guys said, that area got pounded by the winter last year and a lot of antelope winterkilled.

That sure seems like a long ways to come just to shoot doe antelope :shock: Hope you combine your hunt with some other activities. Even a "hard" doe antelope hunt may only take a few hours. Not too far from lots of cool places and national parks.

Good luck.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are going for a doe, fly in to Denver and drive to the southeast part of the state. There was minimal winter kill and many areas are much easier to draw. There is more private land, but there are plenty of walk-in areas.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

We hunted 98 2 years ago and had no trouble at all filling our doe tags. That was before the winter kill though, so I can't say what it would be like now. My advice is to get the number of the conservation officer for the area and give him a call, that's what we did and he got us the numbers of 3 landowners in the area, all of whom were more than willing to give us access to their land in order to hunt antelope. Take a scouting trip up there if that's where you want to go, and good luck!


----------

